# DBS Talk Fantasy Football



## stevenv (Aug 4, 2004)

Hey fantasy football fans! 
I've created a free, 12-team fantasy league on NFL.com. It will be an automated draft since it's extremely difficult to get people from all over the country together to do a live draft. I've set the draft date to August 31st. I wanted to set it as late as possible so we will know by then after a few pre-season games who will be on the rosters and if there are any injuries to key players. This is a private league. The name of the league is DBS Talk Fantasy Football and the password is dbstalk if you are interested.


----------



## bhyde (Jun 8, 2007)

I'll bite.....I'm a fantasy head and I took a Fantasy Baseball hiatus, so i'm itching to get back into it.....


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

The Johnny U's are back.


----------



## emrmc (Jul 4, 2007)

stevenv said:


> Hey fantasy football fans!
> I've created a free, 12-team fantasy league on NFL.com. It will be an automated draft since it's extremely difficult to get people from all over the country together to do a live draft. I've set the draft date to August 31st. I wanted to set it as late as possible so we will know by then after a few pre-season games who will be on the rosters and if there are any injuries to key players. This is a private league. The name of the league is DBS Talk Fantasy Football and the password is dbstalk if you are interested.


i'm game.need the league id #. not the league name.


----------



## mssturgeon (Dec 8, 2004)

Just joined. Haven't been in a league in about 5 years ... looking forward to getting back into it.

And you don't need the league number. Once you get to the page where it lists leagues, scroll to the bottom and you can search by name.

Game on.

- Shane


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

More needed!!!


----------



## jclarke9999 (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm in. Looking forward to playing with fellow DBS talkers!


----------



## 2Guysfootball (Jul 2, 2007)

I'll give it a try


----------



## jeffwltrs (Apr 2, 2006)

I am getting ready now! I haven't really been part of fantasy sports, but I watch them all!:lol:


----------



## stevenv (Aug 4, 2004)

Cool....7 teams in, 5 spots left.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

I am in.


----------



## mnbulldog (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm in.


----------



## stevenv (Aug 4, 2004)

9 teams in, 3 spots left. :biggthump


----------



## vollmey (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm in!!!


----------



## stevenv (Aug 4, 2004)

2 more spots left.


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

Still 2 spots available.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Chongo's Champs ready to play!


----------



## stevenv (Aug 4, 2004)

1 more spot left!


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

stevenv said:


> 1 more spot left!


You hit 2K!


----------



## stevenv (Aug 4, 2004)

The league is now full. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## stevenv (Aug 4, 2004)

machavez00 said:


> You hit 2K!


Yay! Finally!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

And you now have 12 for the league


----------



## stevenv (Aug 4, 2004)

Our teams have been drafted. Good luck to everyone!


----------

